# Autoweek Says A3 Coming



## snomanmn (Oct 15, 2002)

From the car news section of Autoweek.com, today:
Audi hatches plans 
Meanwhile, a new version of the Audi A3 hatchback will definitely come to North America, Volkswagen has decided. After years of considering the old model for duty in the States and Canada, the company has decided the new five-door version of the upgraded VW Golf will work in North America. The three-door we are not expected to get is on the road in Europe already. The five-door we get isn’t due here until mid-2005. Look for the 1.8-liter turbo four and the 3.2-liter V6 to power U.S.-model A3s.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

seems strange to continue the use of the 1.8T when the GolfV will have the 2.0T...


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

It should be the 2.0 FSI-based turbo instead of 1.8T.


----------



## FstrThnU (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*

i want a 3 door!!!1


----------



## LuvMyVDub1.8T (Dec 6, 2001)

i want either the 3 door 2.0T or 3.2. We better be able to get the 1.8T in a quatro version or i'll be pissed for waiting.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

i doubt the 1.8T will make the transition to the MkV platform...
and NA will be lucky to get the 3 door- don't hold your breath.


----------



## MiaGTi (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (FstrThnU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FstrThnU* »_i want a 3 door!!!1









Me too!!


----------



## psychoart (Feb 21, 1999)

*Re: Autoweek Says A3 Coming (snomanmn)*

I want the 5 door.















No TDI!







!


----------



## hunts (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Autoweek Says A3 Coming (psychoart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psychoart* »_I want the 5 door.















No TDI!







!

Me too!!


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Autoweek Says A3 Coming (hunts)*

3 door will come to the US reason i know







this is my 99 A3 3 door rear windows pop out, new A3 rear windows are sealed as for the release of the US Market (dont want any law suits for kids putting hands out windows etc)


----------



## jeffgingras (Dec 18, 2000)

*Re: Autoweek Says A3 Coming ( XXX 1.8T)*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: Autoweek Says A3 Coming (jeffgingras)*

I've heard nothing about a 3-door stateside, though I have heard from a reliable Audi source that the 2.0T will be FSI and will be the base engine for both this car and the B7 A4.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

not to stray off topic, but when is the B7 A4 coming out?? we don't even have a B6 Passat yet and now there's already talk of a new generation of the A4?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

B7 is the internal name of the new A4, which will effectively be a significantly refreshened B6 that is "more than the '99 refreshening of the B5" according to one source I have at Audi, who said thus the B7 naming.
As for the Passat, I can't tell you. They won't share platforms anymore, so the two brands are much more independent than they once were.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

interesting... thanks for the info.


----------



## ced (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

how about the S3, thats what I really want to see/


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: (ced)*

I think I remember them saying an S3 version of the US car will happen.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I will believe it when I see it... 
and why don't we get TDI?


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_B7 is the internal name of the new A4, which will effectively be a significantly refreshened B6 that is "more than the '99 refreshening of the B5" according to one source I have at Audi, who said thus the B7 naming.
As for the Passat, I can't tell you. They won't share platforms anymore, so the two brands are much more independent than they once were.


So WHEN is the B7 coming out? and if it's a big refreshing but no new chassis then it shouldn't take so long to come to market right? Are they doing this to come with a fresh product to compete with the next generation 3-series due out at the end of this year?


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: (Giancarlo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Giancarlo* »_

So WHEN is the B7 coming out? and if it's a big refreshing but no new chassis then it shouldn't take so long to come to market right? Are they doing this to come with a fresh product to compete with the next generation 3-series due out at the end of this year?

it will come probably around the same time as the E90 so 2005 as a 2006 maybe???
look for the 2.0t and the new 3.2l 6 from the A6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

